# Lawnmower class action settlement



## SARG (Nov 26, 2010)

Well ... the settlement checks were supposed to be sent before April Fool's Day.

Has anyone received one ?

I have the two confirmation numbers provided back in April last year but notice that no updates have been made to the site.

I suspect that means they are way behind or they deem my claims not valid or it's another lawyer's scam.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Was thinking the same thing a few days ago. Seems like I recall having several of these pending and have not heard a word.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I didnt even file a claim because i know who is getting the better end of the stick " The lawyers" they always do.


----------



## SARG (Nov 26, 2010)

This weeks update from their website.

Settlement Benefits - Monday, May 16, 2011
Distribution of the settlement benefits has now begun. Because a very significant number of documents are being printed and mailed out, we appreciate your patience as you await the arrival of your settlement check and/or warranty certificate.


----------



## SARG (Nov 26, 2010)

wjjones said:


> I didnt even file a claim because i know who is getting the better end of the stick " The lawyers" they always do.



Well ..... I'll happily take my $475. ........... It will pay the fuel bill for the tractors for quite awhile.


----------



## najorpro (May 23, 2011)

I got my check today. A whopping $21.84 for my riding mower. The settlement says "up to $35 for walk behinds and $75 for riders." They had too many claimants so the $$ amount is much less.


----------



## jzwudz (May 23, 2011)

*Disappointed and dissed*

I received settlement for one tractor mower and one self propelled... $32.03. Hardly worth the time to fill out the forms. Enough for gas to mow the lawn twice.:dazed:


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

But dosen't it make you feel good, llining the lawyers pockets.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

rsmith335 said:


> But dosen't it make you feel good, llining the lawyers pockets.


When God was asked why he created lawyers he said "we can't make Satan the only bad one"!!!!
:lmao:


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

najorpro said:


> I got my check today. A whopping $21.84 for my riding mower. The settlement says "up to $35 for walk behinds and $75 for riders." They had too many claimants so the $$ amount is much less.



My point exactly you wont see how much the lawyers got though because its alot more than that..


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

farmertim said:


> When God was asked why he created lawyers he said "we can't make Satan the only bad one"!!!!
> :lmao:



:lmao:.....:lmao:.....:lmao:..... My 24hp, or 12, or 8, or whatever it equals too does what i need it to do so i opted out when i got the email to file.. I am not bashing anyone who did i just dont think it was worth making all future equipment more exspensive than it already is, and trust me they will recoupe their loss... through markups, and etc...


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

I believe when notice was given asking for claims to be filed, the settlement amount was already established. Whether you filed or not had no bearing on the "punishment" the companies received nor awarded attorney fees.

Received my check today. wasn't much but didn't take much to file. The real bonus was an extended warranty on the engine until next March. For an 8 yr old purchase, the extension is a real bonus.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Mickey said:


> I believe when notice was given asking for claims to be filed, the settlement amount was already established. Whether you filed or not had no bearing on the "punishment" the companies received nor awarded attorney fees.
> 
> Received my check today. wasn't much but didn't take much to file. The real bonus was an extended warranty on the engine until next March. For an 8 yr old purchase, the extension is a real bonus.



That extra warranty is a plus...


----------



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

Read John Grisham's _*The King of Torts*_. It is a really good book that explains how lawyers make money on class action suits and how the poor sap who has cancer due to a bad drug gets the minimum amount of money. Very enlightening read by an excellect author.

Daniel


----------

